# 2WW negative but no AF



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

Morning all,

Well the horrid 2ww is up and test was a BFN   but clinic are advising to carry on with injections and test in a couple of days, as AF hasn't shown up. I thought it was the prontegest keeping that at bay! 

Has anyone heard of a lady getting a BFP so long after transfer? Would obviously be ecstatic if the result were different, just seems crazy to keep dragging out the inevitable and frankly my **** has had enough of punishment for now


----------



## MargotW (Jan 26, 2016)

I had the same AF arrived a few days after stopping progesterone. Sorry you had a BFN.


----------



## Posthoughts (Aug 12, 2016)

How many days after should AF show up?


----------



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

The prontegest was working very effectively so AF arrived day 17 post transfer. :-(


----------

